# Finished my rig what yall think



## kfish85

First rig ever


----------



## repkepr

That is awsome! wish I could try that or go with someone someday. If you know anyone near SA let me know.
[email protected]
you duck hunt also?


----------



## Slimd

I'm jealous! Very nice.


----------



## wacker

Nice work!


----------



## BOBBYG

Very Nice!


----------



## let's talk fishin

nice rig


----------



## atcfisherman

Very nice work!!!


----------



## jtbowfisher

Looks Good!!!


----------



## jasonaustin

very nice set up. I have a 18.5 ft. polar craft alluminum boat rigged out for floundering. not nearly as nice as that one thought. congrats


----------



## catchysumfishy

It shows me that you are dayumd serious about your bow fishin! very Nice Rig!


----------



## Titus Bass

Very nice!


----------



## randyrandy

Real fine! What kind of lights are those and how did you fig them?


----------



## texas two guns

So we gonna see you around some tournaments?


----------



## kelley350x

What type of welder do you use? I have a mig set up fr aluminum but i dream of buying a tig..


----------



## bowfishrp

Tig is the way to go...much prettier welds for alum and no splatter. Mig will work but its not pretty and can leave some huge welds. Plus it might not penetrate enough for a good weld. If you use a mig for alum spray the exposed alum first so the splatter wont stick.....cant remember the name of the stuff off hand...


----------

